

Show HN: Viewer for Khan Academy (Win8 App + Source Code) - CodeCube
http://codecube.net/2012/09/introducing-viewer-for-khan-academy-windows-8/

======
corporalagumbo
I like the tile icon and the vertical coloured subject ribbons. Overall, seems
like a very tasteful and restrained v1 Metro app. Will download when I get W8.

------
vyrotek
Congrats on releasing. I just installed it and poked around a bit. Very smooth
and clean.

As aawc also already mentioned, I too expected that when I clicked the colored
bars I was going to zoom to the specific area with those videos but instead it
was just defaulting to a different area.

I'm a .Net dev myself and I'm very curious to hear about your experience
getting this in the new app store.

~~~
CodeCube
The experience getting it into the app store was actually quite pleasant. The
app only got rejected once because it didn't have a privacy policy. After I
added one ([https://github.com/joelmartinez/Khan-Academy-for-
WinRT/commi...](https://github.com/joelmartinez/Khan-Academy-for-
WinRT/commit/d771f756b6cbb656f0ad9b0ff9229764e7660d27)), it got readily
accepted :)

------
aawc
Very neat. Thank you! Here's a bug report :) When I zoom out of the grid-based
listview using semantic zoom, and click on one of the columns, I expect to see
that column in the view. Currently, it just goes back to the previous state of
the zoomed-in view.

~~~
CodeCube
yes, thanks for the bug report. This was totally working, but it must have
regressed at some point. Will definitely fix in the next release :)

------
rkwz
Congrats! It looks really nice, any chance you'll be updating the WP7 app with
the same look and feel?

